# les boules



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

J'ai fait une recherche, lu les FAQ. Mais pas trouvé de réponse claire.

Le système de boules utilisé dans ce forum marche précisément comment?

Je ne peux par exemple pas donner de boules à la même personne d'une manière trop rapprochée (c'est quoi la fréquence?)

Désolé si cette question vous parait stupide mais j'aime bien comprendre:rose: Et je ne vois vraiment pas où la poser.


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Tu n'as cas lire la FAQ, la réponse est donné dedans


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_disco


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

ben non, justement, ils décrivent le principe mais pas la fréquence. J'en reviens, tu m'avais mis un doute.


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben non, justement, ils décrivent le principe mais pas la fréquence. J'en reviens, tu m'avais mis un doute.



Mais si, mais si, en plus il y a plein de fil sur le sujet...fonction recherche *Go!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

25, dans 25 coup de boules t'en aura de nouveau un rouge


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 25, dans 25 coup de boules t'en aura de nouveau un rouge


N'est-ce pas vain ?
euh... vingt ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Benjamin a dit:
			
		

> - Facteur d'influence de la date d'inscription sur la réputation: 365
> - Facteur d'influence du nombre de messages sur la réputation: 5000
> - Nombre de points de réputation nécessaire par rang de réputation: 1000
> - Limite quotidienne de clics de réputation: 10
> - Propagation de la réputation chez les utilisateurs: 25


Voilà


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2006)

ZRXOlivier  a été pourtant assez  clair...


			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche, lu les FAQ. Mais pas trouvé de réponse claire.


   chers Warflo et la mouette, redonner les liens FAQ ne répond pas à la question

Par exemple 
où est la réponse à ca?



> e ne peux par exemple pas donner de boules à la même personne d'une manière trop rapprochée (c'est quoi la fréquence?)


rien vu dans la faq non plus

 quelques indices venant de coupdeboulés vétérans lors de beuveries mais qui eux même sont pas très certains de leurs hypothèses ( ou garderaient-ils  le secret sur cette donnée de la plus haute importance stratégico-forumeuse   )

alors autant donner une réponse vous ne croyez pas?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

25 

Indice : propagation


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=497&cat=all

 

Edit: Il a pas fait long


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> chers Warflo et la mouette, redonner les liens FAQ ne répond pas à la




C'est même pas un nioub   

Tout fout le camps


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas vain ?
> euh... vingt ?


ce ne fût pas vain , puisque la réponse vînt ( en moins de 20 minutes) et serait 25

car tout le monde sait que "propagation" est un synonyme de "fréquence de coup de boule au même posteur" n'est ce pas?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Ces geeks, on met le mot disco et paf, y a plus personne 

En fait auparavant il avait précisé celà dans la FAQ, mais c'est un petit joueur


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> alors autant donner une réponse vous ne croyez pas?


Un jour un grand monsieur qui parle vert m'as dit:
"Je prefere qu'il le fasse tout seul, c'est plus pédagogiques" 
Alors j'applique ses propos...


 Finn


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

Merde.... tel Jeanne d'Arc écoutant le message de l'archange Gabriel, je viens d'avoir LA révélation!

Merci PascalForMac

Depuis le temps que je torturais cette "propagation" dans tous les sens... J'ai un tableau remplis de chiffre chez moi, prenant en compte la vitesse de propagation de la vitesse dans le vide, ou de la connerie sur certains forums....

Récemment encore je travaillais sur le taux de propagation du virus de la grippe aviaire chez les moustiques chikunguniés pour réussir à savoir enfin quand est-ce que je pourrai redonner certains coups de boule mérités!

Et voilà que cet après-midi, un après-midi qu'a priori rien ne distinguait des autres, à 16h32 précise j'avais la solution!

25! 25 est lle chiffre de la propagation, comme 42 est celui de la question essentielle de l'Univers (cf H2G2)

Encore merci!


[Edité]
un doute terrible m'assaille! ce nombre... 25.... est-il un nombre pur? Sans unité?

Ou bien faut-il considérer que comme toute fréquence qui se respecte il est donné en Hz? En coup par seconde?

Non décidément, je crains que cette boule disco n'ait pas révélé tous ses secrets...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire


euh aussi ils travaillent sur l'origine des coups de boules rouges on dirait....


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

LA drogue devrait être prohibée au bar ...  

Tous contre le mur...test urinaire, sanguin, et tout les reste ... et on ne discute pas


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Merde.... tel Jeanne d'Arc écoutant le message de l'archange Gabriel, je viens d'avoir LA révélation!
> Depuis le temps que je torturais cette "propagation" dans tous les sens....


C'est fou ce que poser des questions simples..des fois...


Ben moi aussi cette propagation  je la tournais dans tous les sens  ( sans torture)
 et une propagation bien tournée révèle des choses...
Elle sussurait mysterieusement  25 ...
25...

---
Oui certes, 25; mais 25  ca veut dire quoi au  niveau fréquence coup de boules pour un même posteur?
Et la propagation se tût
( oh c'est que c'est une minaudeuse voyez vous)

---
c'est l'avantage de la clareté pédagogique sans doute


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Bon, que ça soit claire, au diables les méthodes pédagogiques:
Tu dois bouler 25 fois avant de rebouler la même personne.
Compris?
On ferme?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tous contre le mur...test urinaire, sanguin, et tout les reste ... et on ne discute pas


les restes doivent aussi être déballés?

oulaaaaa

ca va devenir intéressant


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous d'avoir soulevé ce point, j'ai appris des choses moi !!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2006)

moi aussi


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

je sens confusément qu'on approche irrésistiblement de la GRANDE révélation!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2006)

j'en ai comme la vague impression aussi
c'est un grand jour !


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai comme la vague impression aussi
> c'est un grand jour !



C'est rien de le dire:

Il y a 5 minutes qqun sonne à la porte...
J'ouvre la porte ..et devant moi un homme d'environs 80 ans...

-Bonjour monsieur...
-(d'une voix tremblante) Bonjour ...Est-ce qu'un message Chrétien vous intéresse ?  

Non,.. merci monsieur...bonne fin de journée..

:mouais: le monde est bizarre ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche, lu les FAQ.




Menteur!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

n'empêche que moi aussi j'ai cherché et pô trouvé, j'ai appris qq chose aujourdh'ui tiens  car je comprenais pas pourquoi je ne pouvais pas "rebouler" qq même longtemps après


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

en lisant bien tous ces fils, tu en aurais su au moins autant....
mais bon....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en lisant bien tous ces fils, tu en aurais su au moins autant....
> mais bon....



ton lien aboutissant à ca ( voir image ) ca aide effectivement  

ceci dit
il est étonnant que pour avoir une réponse à une question simple sur un outil du forum  ( et apparemment question  fréquente)  il faille surfer dans les arcanes et en plus faire de savantes interprétations linguistiques de la fin de la faq coup de boule ( par ailleurs  bien faite ) alors que pour avoir la réponse il suffirait d'y lire une simple phrase explicite comme celle de warflo plus haut


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ton lien aboutissant à ca ( voir image ) ca aide effectivement
> 
> ceci dit
> il est étonnant que pour avoir une réponse à une question simple sur un outil du forum  ( et apparemment question  fréquente)  il faille surfer dans les arcanes et en plus faire de savantes interprétations linguistiques de la fin de la faq coup de boule ( par ailleurs  bien faite ) alors que pour avoir la réponse il suffirait d'y lire une simple phrase explicite comme celle de warflo plus haut




la recherche n'est valable en lien que tres peu de temps ces temps ci....bref, 
tu clicke sur recherche, tu tappes "points disco" et tu choisis uniquement "vous etes ici"
ça devrait suffir....

pour le reste, jeunes nioubes, vous pourriez faire un peu l'effort de reflechir ou vous chercher de vous meme, vous verrez, c'est hachement plus marrant....
car comme d'autre, en arrivant ici, je me suis "amusé" a chercher qu'elles etaient toutes les petites astuces de MacG et des fois, je me rends compte qu'il y en a une ou deux encore de bien caché.
pour resumer, on les redécouvre toujours avec un brin de plaisir....

a croire que c'est generationnnel, mais les recents nioubes pensent systématiquement que tout doit etre offert sur un plateau, c'est fou quand meme, non...?


----------



## chroukin (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la recherche n'est valable en lien que tres peu de temps ces temps ci....bref,
> tu clicke sur recherche, tu tappes "points disco" et tu choisis uniquement "vous etes ici"
> ça devrait suffir....
> 
> ...


Tout fout l'camp 

Haaa ces jeunes.... 

Au fait j'ai une question : comment on poste un message ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

la preuve que non puisque nous sommes quand même plusieurs à avoir cherché la réponse quant à cette question précise. Mais bon on va pas épiloguer là-dessus, n'est ce pas? Nul n'est parfait et moi la 1ère je le reconnais  y'a pas mort d'homme ni péril en la demeure


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Mars 2006)

Tu as droit de bouler 10 personnes par jour! et pour rebouler la meme personne, il faut avoir boulé 25 ou 20 autres personnes.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Au fait j'ai une question : comment on poste un message ???



voila une question fort interessante........




			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu as droit de bouler 10 personnes par jour! et pour rebouler la meme personne, il faut avoir boulé 25 autres personnes.



tu es bien sur pour ton 25, mon ami le juriste.......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu as droit de bouler 10 personnes par jour! et pour rebouler la meme personne, il faut avoir boulé 25 autres personnes.




 eh ben voilà une réponse claire nette et précise qu'il aurait fallut dire de suite à ZROLIViER..on aurait perdu moins de tps 
merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> eh ben voilà une réponse claire nette et précise qu'il aurait fallut dire de suite à ZROLIViER..on aurait perdu moins de tps
> merci




en postant ce fil dans "vous etes ici", s'eut pu etre encore plus rapide...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en postant ce fil dans "vous etes ici", s'eut pu etre encore plus rapide...




Oui mais bon tu sais, pourquoi faire simple ...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

puisqu'on parle de points disco, un petit rappel historique de notre grand webO...:

a toi webO


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on parle de points disco, un petit rappel historique de notre grand webO...:
> 
> a toi webO





quoi?
comment?
oui, Olive, si tu as une autre remarque a faire, Vas-y...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon tu sais, pourquoi faire simple ...?




pinaise, c'est vrai, sont en fait encore un peu joueur, jes jeunes....






			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> eh ben voilà une réponse claire nette et précise qu'il aurait fallut dire de suite à ZROLIViER..on aurait perdu moins de tps
> merci




relis bien le fil en entier...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

j'vois que les débuts furent assez mouvementés merci pour la lecture


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon tu sais, pourquoi faire simple ...?




Pinaise, mais ça va pas....je m'absente un bon gros mois et tu te retrouve avec plus de posts que moi....truc de fou...   

je vais vite me refaire....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'vois que les débuts furent assez mouvementés merci pour la lecture



de rien...et comme je disais, si tu en veux d'autre, tu cherchers (avec le bouton recherche) a "points disco" dans "vous etes ici".....
y en a des tonnnes et des tonneS...
mais bien sur, pense a selectionner le sous-forum "vous etes ici", sinon le resultat risque d'etre inter-sideral...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la recherche n'est valable en lien que tres peu de temps ces temps ci....bref,
> tu clicke sur recherche, tu tappes "points disco" et tu choisis uniquement "vous etes ici"
> ça devrait suffir....
> 
> ...


Je  ne suis pas sûr que certains saisisent

Il ne s'agit pas de donner dans la facilité et  regarder de haut  les posteurs en les traitant avec une certaine condescendance facon  " warf des nioubies "  avec des
-réfléchissez 
-Apprenez à poster
-faites de la recherche etc

ni remy ni moi sommes des nioubies question forum(s), en passant nous sommes plutôt du genre aidants sur les forums , et la teneur et phrasé des autres intervenants qui s'interrogent n'est en rien impolie ni facon nioubie
il s'agit ici d'une question simple dont la réponse devrait sans doute  etre dans la FAQ coup de boules


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on parle de points disco, un petit rappel historique de notre grand webO...:
> 
> a toi webO





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> quoi?
> comment?
> oui, Olive, si tu as une autre remarque a faire, Vas-y...




Quel grand conteur cet homme ! De la pure poésie moi j'dis.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de rien...et comme je disais, si tu en veux d'autre, tu *cherchers* (avec le bouton recherche) a "points disco" dans "vous etes ici".....




Dis moi mon stook, t'as pas fait que sucer des glaçons ce soir non ..?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Je  ne suis pas sûr que certains saisisent
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de donner dans la facilité et  regarder de haut  les posteurs en les traitant avec une certaine condescendance facon  " warf des nioubies "  avec des
> -réfléchissez
> ...




bah, si tu le dis...

dans la FAQ...?
pff...vu le nombres de sujets qui en traite, franchement...
et si vous vouliez aider, montrer le bon chemin dans les sous-forums est plutot un bon debut...

et pour finir, je n'ai jamais dis qu'ils etaient impoli, loin de moi cet idée, juste que ce fil n'avait rien a faire ici...mais ça, c'est pas a moi a en juger, en tout cas, on se demande a quoi ça sert d'avoir une recherche....et pour ce qui est du nioubisme...je ne sais a quoi tu te fis pour dire que tu n'en est pas, mais depuis longtemps, j'en connais qui savent utiliser la recherche
 (et ça, c'est dans la FAQ...)

ensuite, si un sujet comme celui ci te tiens tant a coeur, excuse moi et continue, mais je continue de penser qu'on est là pour autre chose que des histoire de boulage a la noix...

bise...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi mon stook, t'as pas fait que sucer des glaçons ce soir non ..?



Pinaise, c'est net...!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Bon, ben j'ai plus besoin d'aller fair les soldes, je suis habillé pour l'hiver

Merci pour vos réponses. J'avais bien vu dans les FAQ mais, tel que c'est écrit il y a une ambiguité d'où la question. J'ai la réponse :love:

J'ai fait la recherche sur tout le forum avec comme mot clé : boule:rose: (désolé). 


Merci à vous tous pour votre aimable participation et veuillez pardonner un nioub des forums.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai plus besoin d'aller fair les soldes, je suis habillé pour l'hiver
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses. J'avais bien vu dans les FAQ mais, tel que c'est écrit il y a une ambiguité d'où la question. J'ai la réponse :love:
> 
> ...






tu es tout excusé, c'est dans l'erruer qu'on apprend...


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai plus besoin d'aller fair les soldes, je suis habillé pour l'hiver
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses. J'avais bien vu dans les FAQ mais, tel que c'est écrit il y a une ambiguité d'où la question. J'ai la réponse :love:
> 
> ...


 
Mais ne t'excuse pas!

Grâce à toi c'est toute l'humanité qui en l'espace de 24 heures a pu avancer!

Tu as osé ce que beaucoup se refusaient à faire .... poser LA question !  

Désormais on sait "presque" ce que Propagation veut dire

Merci encore à toi jeune Padawan


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, si tu le dis...
> 
> dans la FAQ...?
> pff...vu le nombres de sujets qui en traite, franchement...
> ...


Pascal a raison, dur de comprendre _propagation_ (c'était explicité avant mais ça a changé, apparement), puis ça reste une question (combien dans les forums technique utilisent la recherche mais avec les mauvais mot-clés), c'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas de l'époque disco que c'est forcément inutile, d'ailleurs les gens continuent de se donner des coups de boules. Vil floodeur !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pascal a raison, dur de comprendre _propagation_ (c'était explicité avant mais ça a changé, apparement), puis ça reste une question (combien dans les forums technique utilisent la recherche mais avec les mauvais mot-clés), c'est pas parce qu'il n'est pas de l'époque disco que c'est forcément inutile, d'ailleurs les gens continuent de se donner des coups de boules. Vil floodeur !




Pinaise, tu vas pas t'y mettre....
je dis juste qu'il serait peut etre interessant chers amis, d'expliquer au gens qui commettent quelques erreurs de les eclairer sur celles-ci....
et comme je disais, que ce fil n'est pas a ça place, que l'on peut trouver en effectuant la bonne recherche avec les bons mots....etc...
apres, si vous voulez donner la reponse, faites!
mais ça n'aura servit a rien....

dire que la plupart du temps, dans les fils techniques, on se retrouve avec des reponses du types:
"tout est là"
"ou tu as bien cherch"é.?..."
ce qui est exagéré, mais là, vous faites pile l'inverse....
m'enfin, si vous pensez que ça lui rend service, alors mea culpa...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

C'était juste pour t'abraser sur ça :



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je continue de penser qu'on est là pour autre chose que des histoire de boulage a la noix...
> 
> bise...





Le flood à la noix entre-t'il dans cette catégorie ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le flood à la noix entre-t'il dans cette catégorie ?




Pinaise, je dois avouer qu'il y a debat.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

p'ting!!!,

si j'avais su que j'allais déclencher une guerre de l'univers dans tout l'univers, je me serai tu et je serais mort idiot.

Oui, je sais, la porte est là bas.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> p'ting!!!,
> 
> si j'avais su que j'allais déclencher une guerre de l'univers dans tout l'univers, je me serai tu et je serais mort idiot.
> 
> Oui, je sais, la porte est là bas.




t'inquiete,  pour l'instant, ça tire a blanc....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

toute façon, avant de venir j'avions mis le jilaid pare balles


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toute façon, avant de venir j'avions mis le jilaid pare balles




bah, vaut mieux, ici on sait jamais...


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2006)

_dites les loulous vous dites si on vous dérange :mouais: si oui on ferme sinon, on va fermer _


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Désormais on sait "presque" ce que Propagation veut dire



Comment ça, "presque" ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, "presque" ?


 
Mon logiciel de Contrôle parental me bloque l'affichage de la page que tu mets en lien....d'où sans doute mon ignorance, jusqu'à hier de la signification Macgéenne du terme Propagation


----------



## dellys (7 Mars 2006)

:afraid::afraid::afraid: C'est quoi ce délire ? :afraid::afraid::afraid:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28587

Une plaisanterie ?
De l'acharnement ?
Un souffre douleur ?

Jamais vu autant de rouge...


----------



## Warflo (7 Mars 2006)

Il l'a bien cherché ?


----------



## chroukin (7 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a bien cherché ?


Je ne sais pas mais en tout cas il a une bonne concentration de points rouges par message


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

j'me disais bien que j'étais daltonienne, faut vraiment que je change mes lorgnons car j'y vois plus très clair pour le coup


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> :afraid::afraid::afraid: C'est quoi ce délire ? :afraid::afraid::afraid:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28587
> 
> ...




hahahaha....le Rennesman....
si tu savais....
me manque celui-là...


----------



## chroukin (7 Mars 2006)

J'ai lu quelques messages de ce membre et ça m'a pas l'air dramatique, donc j'ai pas dû lire les bons


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

en tout cas il est "vachement refusé par le videur !" loooooooooool 
comment peut-on avoir autant de boules rouges ?

edit : j'en ai trouvé un autre qui est refusé par le videur : microsoft  moi j'dis avec un pseudo pareil aussi...


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2006)

il était pourtant bien se petit gars !!!
il vaut pas un sonny s'est sure mais quand même.


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas il est "vachement refusé par le videur !" loooooooooool
> comment peut-on avoir autant de boules rouges ?
> 
> edit : j'en ai trouvé un autre qui est refusé par le videur : microsoft  moi j'dis avec un pseudo pareil aussi...




erreur mirosoft a zero point disco (il est en gris) lol :rateau:


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> erreur mirosoft a zero point disco (il est en gris) lol :rateau:


tiens ? il a du être boulé il y a 5 minutes il étais en rouge et ne pouvait pas entrer, là il peut rentrer mais sans tennis...
bon en même temps j'ose pas le re-bouler rouge rien que pour qu'il ne puisse pas entrer...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas il est "vachement refusé par le videur !" loooooooooool
> comment peut-on avoir autant de boules rouges ?
> 
> edit : j'en ai trouvé un autre qui est refusé par le videur : microsoft  moi j'dis avec un pseudo pareil aussi...


apparemment y'a pas que moi qui distingue mal les couleurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas il est "vachement refusé par le videur !" loooooooooool
> comment peut-on avoir autant de boules rouges ?
> 
> edit : j'en ai trouvé un autre qui est refusé par le videur : microsoft  moi j'dis avec un pseudo pareil aussi...




une bonne blague de PureStyle....nous avez bien eu...
il avait bien travaillé le personnage..


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

mé euh ! c'est pô juste ! il a été boulé vert entre-temps je dis....
pfff maintenant je suis plus crédible... 




> une bonne blague de PureStyle....nous avez bien eu...
> il avait bien travaillé le personnage..


ah bon ?!
ça veut dire qu'on peut le bouler rouge histoire que je sois un peu plus crédible ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> mé euh ! c'est pô juste ! il a été boulé vert entre-temps je dis....
> pfff maintenant je suis plus crédible...
> 
> 
> ...





d'ailleurs, ça y est, il est a nouveau rouge....

ps: je sais pas purestyle, mais mes double-pseudo, si ils trainent dans le rouge, ça me derange pas...
apres tout, ils sont la plupart du temps de petit delire temporel...(ou pas...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> erreur mirosoft a zero point disco (il est en gris) lol :rateau:




Pinaise, et toi tu as du vert....
incroyable, ton chagement de pseudo t'a peut etre rendu plus agreable....


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

Juste pour dire, tant qu'on parle de boules..

 MERCI LES GENS ! (qui m'avions boulé)
bin voui ! il n'y a pas de fil pour remercier... euh, enfin j'ai pas cherché (désolée...:rose: )
 :love: :love:

edit : wah ! maintenant au lieu de juste connaitre la seur de la cousine du dj, j'attends sur la banquette ... toute seule 
:sleep: bwah ! ça me fatigue tout ça ! bonne nuit (j'aime pas aller en boite toute seule non mais ho !:rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> bin voui ! il n'y a pas de fil pour remercier...




non, c'est devenu interdit...




			
				kanako a dit:
			
		

> euh, enfin j'ai pas cherché (désolée...:rose: )
> :love: :love:




pinaise, mais j'ai beau raler, personne n'enregistre quoi que ce soit....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire, tant qu'on parle de boules..
> 
> MERCI LES GENS ! (qui m'avions boulé)
> bin voui ! il n'y a pas de fil pour remercier... euh, enfin j'ai pas cherché (désolée...:rose: )
> ...



t'inquiète t'es pas tte seule


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est devenu interdit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha les femmes  et leurs capacités à filtrer et à n'enregistrer que ce qui les intéresse difficile de ns changer mais on est de bonne volonté quand même


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

de bonne volonté, oui, j'espere....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hahahaha....le Rennesman....
> si tu savais....
> me manque celui-là...


Maintenant, il s'appelle reineman et il est devenu fréquentable, gentil et tout et tout.
Y a plus d'jeunesse...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, il s'appelle reineman et il est devenu fréquentable, gentil et tout et tout.
> Y a plus d'jeunesse...




oui, et a l'origine, c'etait Derennes....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, et a l'origine, c'etait Derennes....


Je ne l'ai pas connu celui là (chui un p'tit jeune)

Mais je suis d'accord avec dellys - le sort fait à ce doux agneau au verbe mesuré par d'odieux sadiques patentés est ignoble.

"Sauvez rennesman" - une production disney !


----------



## Lila (8 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jle sort fait à ce doux agneau au verbe mesuré par d'odieux sadiques patentés est ignoble.
> 
> "Sauvez rennesman" - une production disney !




tu as bu ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> tu as bu ?




mince, il pourra plus poster dans le fil de l'aube a l'apero....


----------

